
What if some female Olympians have high testosterone? - havella
https://theconversation.com/so-what-if-some-female-olympians-have-high-testosterone-62935
======
throwaway38892
If uncommon biological configurations - like the ones described in the article
- are a problem then I think there should be another category. At least, this
way, everyone is able to play on the same baseline. (But I'd still have my
doubts if it would work at all.)

About the tests, I'm sorry, but those are necessary - how else are they going
to check who is cheating and who isn't.

Being nude in front of a health professional isn't degrading - they're there
to help you. And in this case to make sure you aren't cheating. Ever wondered
how many penises, vaginas and breasts doctors observe on a daily basis? Do you
really think they'll remember every single one? More often than not they have
other stuff to worry about or flat out don't care (in the sense that you do).

Just a FYI:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drugs_banned_by_WADA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drugs_banned_by_WADA)

------
sdiq
I wouldn't be surprised if the officials coming up with these decisions are
men. This, really, should stop.

